# Externe Bilder gehen nicht



## cM2003 (13. November 2009)

Hallo.

Egal wie man versucht Bilder einzubinden, es funktioniert nicht. Weder als Link, noch als Bild, noch als Code. Jedesmal wird irgendetwas von Buffed davor geklatscht...

Grüße,
cM


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2009)

Dann wird es blockiert sein, such nen anderen Hoster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (13. November 2009)

Sowohl Imageshack und Imagebanana laufen nicht. Was gibts sonst an Gescheiten?

Und es wird nicht geblockt, sondern ist einfach mal wieder ein Fehler von buffed...


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2009)

Eigener Webspace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (13. November 2009)

TEST



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



```
http://img692.buffed.de/img692/6466/img0083bo.jpg
```


----------



## cM2003 (13. November 2009)

Das passiert bei imageshack und auch bei imagebanana... Naja, egal -.-

-edit-
Oh shit, sry dachte hätte editiert...


----------



## EspCap (14. November 2009)

Ist mir vor ein paar Monaten auch schon aufgefallen, bei mir ging abload.de nicht mehr... seit dem nehm ich imgimg.de und das klappt einwandfrei :

```
http://s2.imgimg.de/uploads/ldeske7b93561jpg.jpg
```



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Und es wird nicht geblockt, sondern ist einfach mal wieder ein Fehler von buffed...



Cool - ich wusste nicht, dass du so einen tiefen Einblick in unsere Arbeit hast. *g*
Die sind tatsächlich geblockt und bleiben es noch für eine Weile. Bedankt Euch bei dem kleinen Spammer/Flamer der letzten Tage.


----------



## cM2003 (14. November 2009)

Dann schreibt doch wenigstens rein dass es geblockt ist und vermurkst nicht den Link so dass man keinen Schimmer hat, was los ist...


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Dann schreibt doch wenigstens rein dass es geblockt ist und vermurkst nicht den Link so dass man keinen Schimmer hat, was los ist...



Ich hatte nicht vor dem Typen zu sagen, dass er sich schnell einen neuen Bilderhoster suchen muss um weiter Hakenkreuze und Pr0n zu posten.


----------



## cM2003 (14. November 2009)

Was ihm und mir aber spätestens nach dem dritten mal auch aufgefallen wäre -.-

Naja gut egal... Notfalls nutz ich halt doch meinen Space.
Aber irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, wieso ihr externe seiten blockt, aber intern den Bildupload erlaubt...


----------



## Lillyan (14. November 2009)

Weil die Person diese Imagehosts genutzt hat(?)


----------



## Minastirit (15. November 2009)

weis zwar auch nicht wo der sinn darin liegt, zumal jeder halbwegs denkende mensch schnell eine alternative findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ich auch zugeben muss jeder normaldenkende mensch postet keine solchen dinge .. besonders das erste von zam angesprochene ..

najo hab kollektiv straffen schon immer gehasst. Aber immerhin ist mein bilder hoster "noch" nicht auf der banned site :O


----------



## F-S-N (15. November 2009)

Ich verstehe auch den sinn dahinter nicht ganz den er findet auf jedem fall eine neue methode bilder zu posten davon abhalten lässt er sich eh nicht.


----------



## Kangrim (15. November 2009)

Heult doch nicht rum. Ihr sagt das die P0rn poster neue Hoster ganz leicht finden dann schafft ihr das sicher auch. 
Wie man sich über jeden Scheiß beschweren kann...


----------



## LordofDemons (16. November 2009)

öh wie macht man sich nen eigenen webspace? wo wir sc hon das thema anschneiden?


----------



## Tikume (16. November 2009)

Du holst dir einen Webhosting Vertrag bei einem Hoster. Den gibt es schon ab 2-4 EUR / Monat.


----------



## sympathisant (16. November 2009)

mit werbung gibts den auch umsonst ...


----------



## Tikume (16. November 2009)

Und mit Block und fetten Verzögerungen gibt's auch imagehack umsonst. Ich dachte wir reden hier über was vernünftiges und nicht über Kindergartenkram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (16. November 2009)

hab gerade mal gegoogelt ... 

http://spacequadrat.de/ 

liest sich doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2009)

Imagebanana und Shack sind wieder verfügbar.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hab gerade mal gegoogelt ...
> 
> http://spacequadrat.de/
> 
> liest sich doch nicht schlecht.


guuut da hab ich jetzt mal was zu lesen in der arbeit :/
muss ich da noch irgendwas rechtliches beachten oder so?

ich kenn mich da nicht aus und wenn da jemand schon erfahrung hat immer her damit ich bin dankbar


----------



## Tikume (17. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hab gerade mal gegoogelt ...
> 
> http://spacequadrat.de/
> 
> liest sich doch nicht schlecht.



Schwächelt laut deren Forum aber z.B. bei der Erreichbarkeit der gehosteten Seiten. Klar ist es umsonst und jeder hat andere Ansprüche.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. November 2009)

naja mir gings halt vor allem um die möglcihkeit bestimmte dateien online aufzubewahren um sie dann jderzeit abrufen zu können :/


----------

